# Help on Denon AVR-X4000



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

*Help on Denon AVR-X4000 ***SOLVED****

Does anyone know if the AVR-X4000 will play movies from my PC via the Network connection? I finally have everything installed and the music and Cable TV are great but when going to Media Server and I select my PC on the Network>Choose>folder>then the movie>I press play and it only shows a distorted image of a scene in the movie. I have tried multiple movies. If I hook the network cable to the back of my TV like before, I can select the movie from the TV settings and it will play fine--I then have to select TV Audio on the Denon and it will play all speakers except no Sub--That may be getting a little deep since you dont know how I have things hooked up but just curious if the Denon only plays music and pics from the network. And-i did look in the manual and found nothing about weather it will play Video or not.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Help on Denon AVR-X4000 ***SOLVED****

Well--since there were no suggestions here--I got a hold of Crutchfield and they worked me through it. The AVR-X4000 def doesn't play movies through the network so I had to run another Network cable to the back of the TV like before>>Set an Optical Digital cable to the AVR then go into Set up on the AVR>then Speakers>then Manual Setup>then Bass>then Subwoofer mode, and set it to,"LFE +Main. This fixed the issue. Setting it to LFE only would cause the Sub to NOT come on. After changing it I can now watch a movie in full 7.1. Sometimes it pays to order from Crutchfield>>Nothing but good things to say about that Company.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, no receiver can play videos over the network. You need some kind of video player, like a Blu-ray player, Roku, HTPC or a smart (network-connected) TV.

If you need to turn on LFE+MAIN tp get any subwoofer output, this suggests that either your main speakers are set to "Large" (you should change them to "Small") or you've put the receiver into "Direct" or "Pure Direct" mode. All three of those settings disable bass management. The Direct settings disable all audio processing, including Audyssey.


----------

